

Why eCommerce is a Lot Like ICanHasCheezburger - Mystalic
http://www.getelastic.com/why-ecommerce-is-a-lot-like-icanhascheezburger/

======
Herring
She really is a marketing geek. I'd never have believed it if I didn't see it.

